# Master Chief vs. Doomguy



## EpicBroFist (Oct 10, 2011)

New Death Battle!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3APGmvkmnu0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 10, 2011)

Doomguy for entirely nostalgic reasons.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 10, 2011)

Im a Master Chief guy


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 10, 2011)

Then you've probably never played Doom.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 10, 2011)

BFG should Kill Chief.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 10, 2011)

Its a contest on who can strafe better.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 10, 2011)

I think your sig already won the t-bagging contest also.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 10, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> I think your sig already won the t-bagging contest also.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 10, 2011)

Stanley/Flynn/Johnny For the WIN!

there's no man in this side of the multiverse who Suvived in hell using only his bare hands and a chainsaw like him


----------



## Solrac (Oct 10, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> Doomguy for entirely nostalgic reasons.



Fucking THIS. 

 

The biased in me says that Doomguy will shove a BFG-9000 up Master "Dumbass" Chief's ass and had him his broken exploded rectum on a green plate and then goes out for coffee and women. But I have a feeling that DeathBattles is probably going to have Master Chief win and "satisfy" all Halo fanboys out there. 

Oh and I found this on google image search:


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/312/f/3/master_chief_vs_doom_guy_by_superduperwolfoxman-d32gdwn.png


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> I think your sig already won the t-bagging contest also.



And I have no idea who is the little guy in your sig


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 10, 2011)

Or to keep themselves safe halo fans.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> And I have no idea who is the little guy in your sig



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kum1Z78mgzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think somebody has bin T-bagged to many times in their life.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol, she hits you with an Easter Island statue


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 10, 2011)

She doesn't fuck around especially since she's a batshit insane toon forcer.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> She doesn't fuck around especially since she's a batshit insane toon forcer.



It's just me or she drawed Badguy's sword at 0:38?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 10, 2011)

She did.  Oh look Peacock took over another thread. :ho


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 10, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> She did.  Oh look Peacock took over another thread. :ho



I'll allow it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2011)

Chief can't even beat the demons Doomguy fights.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm guessing Doombguy wins on account of not having shields that die to fire in seconds, waterproof machinery, and not being a terrible rip off of Ender's Game and Starship Troopers.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Oldfag reporting with Doomguy vote.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Fucking THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if they do this, the entire Doom, Quake, UT, and /tg/ will merc their asses in retaliation, + Halo Fanboys doesn't even know Master chief's Real Mom and Dad!(allright im kidding)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2011)

Doomguy kills his disappointment of a son with a Soul-cube.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 10, 2011)

@Unlosing Ranger

Master Chief is a better character than Samus


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> Master Chief is a better character than Samus



Only because of ** 
Just pretend it doesn't exist and the status quo is back in order.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's a video of the Doom marine Running at mach 5+ in the Eternal Arenas of the Vadrigar(yeah this SoB runs faster than Chief!)


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Lolwut.



He is speaking the truth


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 10, 2011)

i think that is time now to someone create a Doom Article on OBD wiki

since, He can Outrun Rockets at mach 5!, He has a Cityblock+ Level of resistance, His fists are strong enough to Gib Someone without problem, Using the berserker pack he can defeat a Baron in a few seconds(and those bastads has at least a lvl5 of Durability).


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 10, 2011)

Samus has a character? She has had all of maybe ten lines in all the games. Also Chief, because he actually wears a helmet.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 10, 2011)

duoranger said:


> Chief's Fanboys in the video are trying to do everything to say that Doom is fawck3d



I am no Chief fanboy. I actually agree with you and I do believe Doomguy has this in the pocket


----------



## Gomu (Oct 10, 2011)

Doomguy, because I loved the Doom franchise (liked Halo too but... nostalgia), and yeah I think Chief seems to be outmatched here...


----------



## Solrac (Oct 10, 2011)

So the chief is getting assraped here by majority concensus? Delightful.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> So the chief is getting assraped here by majority concensus? Delightful.



Does it matter? hes still a good character, for some reason you have a problem understanding that. Your not even giving any reason for why you think hes a bad character which leads me to believe that you've either never played the game or are a play-station/Wii enthusiast.




skiboydoggy said:


> Samus has a character? She has had all of maybe ten lines in all the games. Also Chief, because he actually wears a helmet.


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 10, 2011)

One clarification OP... are we considering Doomguy from the original games, or from the new ones? Or a composite of the two?

Because for all his rocket-racing, demon-gibbing feats, original Doomguy tends to be foiled by ledges any more than a few feet high.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 10, 2011)

feebas_factor said:


> One clarification OP... are we considering Doomguy from the original games, or from the new ones? Or a composite of the two?
> 
> Because for all his rocket-racing, demon-gibbing feats, original Doomguy tends to be foiled by ledges any more than a few feet high.



Im pretty sure this is composite for both; Master Chief gets his game and EU feats, while Doomguy gets all of his feats. I posted this match in order to gain other people opinions on the Death Battle match.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 10, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Does it matter? hes still a good character, for some reason you have a problem understanding that. Your not even giving any reason for why you think hes a bad character which leads me to believe that you've either never played the game or are a play-station/Wii enthusiast.



Because to me, he is overrated to holy hell and let's just say i'm not a fan of certain "Johnny-Come-Latelys". 

I dislike him the same reason others dislike Sasuke.

Happy?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Because to me, he is overrated to holy hell and let's just say i'm not a fan of certain "Johnny-Come-Latelys".
> 
> I dislike him the same reason others dislike Sasuke.
> 
> Happy?



Overrated how? By having a large and active community centered around him? By having all of the games that have him as the main character or the poster child of be high selling and highly rated video games? then yeah sure he is overrated. 

So you dislike him for being a blatant homosexual that ruined the plot of the story, has no redeemable qualities, and can only think of revenge which stops him from thinking straight. Sorry but I don't see the resemblance.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 10, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Overrated how? By having a large and active community centered around him? By having all of the games that have him as the main character or the poster child of be high selling and highly rated video games? then yeah sure he is overrated.
> 
> So you dislike him for being a blatant homosexual that ruined the plot of the story, has no redeemable qualities, and can only think of revenge which stops him from thinking straight. Sorry but I don't see the resemblance.



How about if I say he's an Ender Wiggins rip off (replacing brains with brawn) wearing armor ripped off of Starship Troopers but less interesting, that dies easily to fire and has done nothing interesting or unique in all of his games?

Assasin thinks he is overrated because the fans of Halo think that guns=powah! and thus Halo>>>>>other verses, when in reality it's a crap tier sci fi verse that gets casually raped by almost any decent video game verse.

Not to mention lacking anything even resembling decent tech outside of some long dead alien races galaxy life wiping crap. Cuz tats origanalz!!!11! Combine that with incredibly boring gameplay, lame weapons (exclulding the gravity hammer), and vehicles/suits that like to fail utter/explode in water.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 10, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Overrated how? By having a large and active community centered around him? By having all of the games that have him as the main character or the poster child of be high selling and highly rated video games? then yeah sure he is overrated.



If we go by this logic, then Mario is overrated. Link is overrated.  Samus is overrated.  Sonic is overrated.

Just because a character is popular doesn't mean that they're "overrated", Asassin.  If in fact, that is what you're implying.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 11, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> If we go by this logic, then Mario is overrated. Link is overrated.  Samus is overrated.  Sonic is overrated.
> 
> Just because a character is popular doesn't mean that they're "overrated", Asassin.  If in fact, that is what you're implying.



They are, in different ways. Mario is not well respected in battle, whereas Samus is. On the other hand, most people are biased in favor of Mario when it comes to picking the better game.

Every high selling game is overrated. The difference between those and Halo is that Halo is less original even than Sonic, whose gameplay was almost just like Mario's but faster. Halo has basically nothing original about it at ALL. Even if it pioneered some of FPS gameplay, DOOM came first, DOOM did more, and DOOM's character apparently rapes MC.

Just saying that's what Assasin is probably thinking


----------



## Gomu (Oct 11, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> They are, in different ways. Mario is not well respected in battle, whereas Samus is. On the other hand, most people are biased in favor of Mario when it comes to picking the better game.
> 
> Every high selling game is overrated. The difference between those and Halo is that Halo is less original even than Sonic, whose gameplay was almost just like Mario's but faster. Halo has basically nothing original about it at ALL. Even if it pioneered some of FPS gameplay, DOOM came first, DOOM did more, and DOOM's character apparently rapes MC.
> 
> Just saying that's what Assasin is probably thinking



We're getting out of hand here. The aspects of Chief and the aspects of Doom aren't fundamental. It's the factors or the feats that take place, Master Chief has had his share of big feats going against an army of warriors that were said to be tougher than most spartan's, Doomguy has gone against the spawns of hell and back; he also has great feats. We shouldn't allow ourselves to get tempted to go off track and count on things like like or dislike, but on the classic examples of feats. Feats are what is needed.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 11, 2011)

Gomu said:


> We're getting out of hand here. The aspects of Chief and the aspects of Doom aren't fundamental. It's the factors or the feats that take place, Master Chief has had his share of big feats going against an army of warriors that were said to be tougher than most spartan's, Doomguy has gone against the spawns of hell and back; he also has great feats. We shouldn't allow ourselves to get tempted to go off track and count on things like like or dislike, but on the classic examples of feats. Feats are what is needed.



Someone posted feats of Doomguy outrunning Mach 5 missiles or some such nonsense. I'd say he takes this handily.

MC lost an OBD battle to Zerglings earlier, I don't really think he's gonna take out a guy who lolstomps demons


----------



## Gomu (Oct 11, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> Someone posted feats of Doomguy outrunning Mach 5 missiles or some such nonsense. I'd say he takes this handily.
> 
> MC lost an OBD battle to Zerglings earlier, I don't really think he's gonna take out a guy who lolstomps demons



That's right. So not because he is liked or he is seen as a nostalgic figure, but because he is superior in both speed, and reflexes. That I can get behind. Doomguy wins.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 11, 2011)

Gomu said:


> That's right. So not because he is liked or he is seen as a nostalgic figure, but because he is superior in both speed, and reflexes. That I can get behind. Doomguy wins.



Hey dude, I don't let bias get in the way of my decisions, but I'm a game critic  It's what I do. They were discussing why MC is a good or bad character, I joined in. Mostly to help out Assasin, who sometimes needs it. Not always. But this time I fgured, why not? 

Doomguy>Master Chief. Cool to know


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 11, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> Every high selling game is overrated. The difference between those and Halo is that Halo is less original even than Sonic, whose gameplay was almost just like Mario's but faster.


What the fuck? The only things they have in common is basic genre conventions 
Why does everyone hate on Halo anyway? Even if its unoriginal (and trust me, you could do worse in that department) its still a solid game.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 11, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> They are, in different ways. *Mario is not well respected in battle*, whereas Samus is. On the other hand, most people are biased in favor of Mario when it comes to picking the better game.
> 
> *Every high selling game is overrated*. The difference between those and Halo is that Halo is less original even than Sonic, whose gameplay was almost just like Mario's but faster. Halo has basically nothing original about it at ALL. Even if it pioneered some of FPS gameplay, DOOM came first, DOOM did more, and DOOM's character apparently rapes MC.
> 
> Just saying that's what Assasin is probably thinking



Have _read_ any Mario threads here?

Ignoring any reasons as to why they're best sellers, such as fun gameplay, good storyline, etc.

And just because two games belong to the same genre (i.e. platformer, shoot'em up, etc.) does not mean that they lack any originality or that one rips off the other, which is what you seem to be implying here.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 11, 2011)

If we were going to judge him just on what he said in this thread, i would say he doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 11, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> What the fuck? The only things they have in common is basic genre conventions
> Why does everyone hate on Halo anyway? Even if its unoriginal (and trust me, you could do worse in that department) its still a solid game.



What's your definition of a solid game? Point and shoot randomly while playing as a low level and unoriginal character in a boring and unoriginal world using boring and unorignal weapons with boring unoriginal vehicles?

Wow. Great game.



sonic546 said:


> Have _read_ any Mario threads here?
> 
> Ignoring any reasons as to why they're best sellers, such as fun gameplay, good storyline, etc.
> 
> And just because two games belong to the same genre (i.e. platformer, shoot'em up, etc.) does not mean that they lack any originality or that one rips off the other, which is what you seem to be implying here.



Yes I have read a few. I've argued in a few. And I've had to fight HARD to get any respect for him. I helped write the friggen Koopa Empire Respect Thread, and I've worked alongside Solidfalcon to get some wiki stuff going and actually get people to see his power.  

No, what I'm implying is that some games totally rip off another or lack anything overly distinctive of their own. I've played most of the original Sonic games... not impressed. Like Super Mario Bros but faster and too easy. The new games especially are highly derivative. Look at the end of Sonic Colors. Now look at the end of Super Mario Galaxy. Same. But Mario did it first and better.

Halo is unoriginal because of its plot and, weapons, etc. Even one of the tanks looks like the Siege Tanks in Starcraft. It's not that they're in the same genre so much as they are similar to other games with nothing new or interesting of their own.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 11, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> If we were going to judge him just on what he said in this thread, i would say he doesn't know what he's talking about.



I'm not commenting on his gaming ethics, I'm commenting on his feats allocation. The feat is better than anything Chief has shown, and so he beats Master Chief in the speed/reflex department, I could care less about a video game being unoriginal, the entire world is an unoriginal piece of shit because we copy what most if not all other people over the world do, in other aspects we learn from television what is cool or what is not, we play videogames that we like whether someone likes them or not, we do what we feel we like, so we don't give a shit what others say.

Point? Lets shut the fuck up about the unoriginality and start getting feats.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 11, 2011)

Its not boring and unoriginal because you say it is, you know.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

This thread is starting the lulz path.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 11, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Its not boring and unoriginal because you say it is, you know.



You're right, of course. We're all entitled to our opinions. 

But it is basically the same thing as any other sci fi verse, but less powerful. Heck, the weapons and vehicles are just barely different in cosmetics and basic function than modern human stuff. Like four wheelers. 

So it is unoriginal. Whether or not it is boring is up to YOU, as you know. But I'm sure Call of Duty fans will back up their series too, despite the simplistic nature of its gameplay and general boringness of playing it, not too mention a lack of skill required.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 11, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> How about if I say he's an Ender Wiggins rip off (replacing brains with brawn) wearing armor ripped off of Starship Troopers but less interesting, that dies easily to fire and has done nothing interesting or unique in all of his games?



Ender Wiggins Rip-off? it was stated that some of the influence for MC have come from Clint Eastwood and on Bungie's original written character description. 

Starship troopers, I don't see the resemblance.


I never knew dying to fire made a game bad , nothing interesting or unique, so basically everyone that gave the game high reviews didn't know what they were talking about, all of the game awards it won were biased, how it set a new multiplier standard wasn't unique, and how it popularized theater settings for games to accommodate machinima artist wasn't unique either.   



> Assasin thinks he is overrated because the fans of Halo think that guns=powah! and thus Halo>>>>>other verses, when in reality it's a crap tier sci fi verse that gets casually raped by almost any decent video game verse.



I'm sorry but I haven't seen those sort of statements being brought up about the Halo-verse, The Haloverse is obviously below the likes of Starwars and Space Marines (Warhammer 40,000) but their obviously not "Crap tier", that statement shows that you have no knowledge on the expanded universe of Halo. 



> Not to mention lacking anything even resembling decent tech outside of some long dead alien races galaxy life wiping crap. Cuz tats origanalz!!!11! Combine that with incredibly boring gameplay, lame weapons (exclulding the gravity hammer), and vehicles/suits that like to fail utter/explode in water.



The forerunners and Precursors are very powerful in the Haloverse for their advanced technology. Complaining about game-mechanics only shows the bias in your statements, if its such a problem why are so many people fine with them, many games have similar qualities like pitfalls and spikes, while other games don't even allow interaction with water sources.   

I like how complain about Halo being uninteresting and boring but then you can see that all of the games are appraised and highly sold, the Halo books entering best seller lists and becoming highly rated, even the comic book achieving great notoriety. If the series is achieving such great heights I would think that the people at bungie and 343 are doing something right.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 11, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> If we were going to judge him just on what he said in this thread, i would say he doesn't know what he's talking about.



He lost my respect when he brought up that "Mario Galaxy/Sonic Colors" schtick.

"BOTH GAMEZ TAKE PLACE IN SPACE, SO, LIKE, SONIK TOTALLY REEPOFF MAREEO!!!!!!111!!1!1!!!!!"

Ignoring that Sonic's been going into space since Sonic 2.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 11, 2011)

Gomu said:


> I'm not commenting on his gaming ethics, I'm commenting on his feats allocation. The feat is better than anything Chief has shown, and so he beats Master Chief in the speed/reflex department, I could care less about a video game being unoriginal, the entire world is an unoriginal piece of shit because we copy what most if not all other people over the world do, in other aspects we learn from television what is cool or what is not, we play videogames that we like whether someone likes them or not, we do what we feel we like, so we don't give a shit what others say.
> 
> Point? Lets shut the fuck up about the unoriginality and start getting feats.



I choose this.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 11, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Ender Wiggins Rip-off? it was stated that some of the influence for MC have come from Clint Eastwood and on Bungie's original written character description.



Ok... so what?



EpicBroFist said:


> Starship troopers, I don't see the resemblance.
> .



Aliens invade earth. Earth "wins" short skirmish and takes fights to aliens. Many lulz are had by guys in armor. End.



EpicBroFist said:


> I never knew dying to fire made a game bad , nothing interesting or unique, so basically everyone that gave the game high reviews didn't know what they were talking about, all of the game awards it won were biased, how it set a new multiplier standard wasn't unique, and how it popularized theater settings for games to accommodate machinima artist wasn't unique either.   .



Oh no, it's not that dying to fire made it bad. It's that that is never explained. How does a "super advanced" shield of supposed awesome die to a flamethrower? I mean, really. Kinda lame, when people like Samus walk through lava... 

You know, Naruto is quite popular... even won a few awards... hmmmm, maybe people sometimes don't know what they're talking about? Could be...

Awards mean nothing.



EpicBroFist said:


> I'm sorry but I haven't seen those sort of statements being brought up about the Halo-verse, The Haloverse is obviously below the likes of Starwars and Space Marines (Warhammer 40,000) but their obviously not "Crap tier", that statement shows that you have no knowledge on the expanded universe of Halo. .



Galaxy life wiping? Feh. Culture, Manifold, Xelee, Demonbane, Mario, etc. And that's a few. :/ Halo is not a powerful sci fi verse at ALL. Still more powerful than my favorite universe, Pikmin, if that makes you feel better.



EpicBroFist said:


> The forerunners and Precursors are very powerful in the Haloverse for their advanced technology. Complaining about game-mechanics only shows the bias in your statements, if its such a problem why are so many people fine with them, many games have similar qualities like pitfalls and spikes, while other games don't even allow interaction with water sources.



I wasn't complaining about game mechanics, I was complaining about gameplay. Other games give explanations for that (your character can't swim, your character will short out in water, etc) whereas Halo is just "lulz waters booms!"



EpicBroFist said:


> I like how complain about Halo being uninteresting and boring but then you can see that all of the games are appraised and highly sold, the Halo books entering best seller lists and becoming highly rated, even the comic book achieving great notoriety. If the series is achieving such great heights I would think that the people at bungie and 343 are doing something right.



Again, Naruto gets praised a lot too. Means nothing. Twilight has won HOW many awards? Clearly Kishimoto and the glittering slut are doing something right, amirite?

NO.

Awards mean nothing, moving on.



sonic546 said:


> He lost my respect when he brought up that "Mario Galaxy/Sonic Colors" schtick.
> 
> "BOTH GAMEZ TAKE PLACE IN SPACE, SO, LIKE, SONIK TOTALLY REEPOFF MAREEO!!!!!!111!!1!1!!!!!"
> 
> Ignoring that Sonic's been going into space since Sonic 2.



I was referring to the ending, in which a huge black hole is about to destroy the universe and the Lumas reverse it. In Sonic Colors, Eggman's amusement park goes boom and a vortex is about to destroy the planet, and the dancing sperm/aliens reverse it.

Just because a game is in space doesn't mean it rips off Galaxy. What are you going on about?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

I like Doom because of its genre influence and me playing it back when you had to install it with diskettes.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 11, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> Ok... so what?



Don't claim that something is a rip-of of something else when you dont even know if your statement is true.



> Aliens invade earth. Earth "wins" short skirmish and takes fights to aliens. Many lulz are had by guys in armor. End.



Actually Earth was never invaded by aliens, all of the battles took place in outer space and Earths space colonies, and Earth didn't win by itself, just to let you know.   



> Oh no, it's not that dying to fire made it bad. It's that that is never explained. How does a "super advanced" shield of supposed awesome die to a flamethrower? I mean, really. Kinda lame, when people like Samus walk through lava...



Comparing Samus's armor to MC's is kinda stupid, all you saying is if armor A is better than armor B than the character with armor A is a way better character and the characters game is better herp derp. Also if you would actually do your research you could figure out why the napalm grenade is used by the UNSC forces, hell just read the grenades description the additional book.



> You know, Naruto is quite popular... even won a few awards... hmmmm, maybe people sometimes don't know what they're talking about? Could be...
> Awards mean nothing.



Naruto has progressively dropped in the ratings as its gotten worse so people have bin grasping the problem.



> Galaxy life wiping? Feh. Culture, Manifold, Xelee, Demonbane, Mario, etc. And that's a few. :/ Halo is not a powerful sci fi verse at ALL. Still more powerful than my favorite universe, Pikmin, if that makes you feel better.



The Halo cannon isnt all centered around the rings and people take inspiration from many sources when creating their own video game/book/comic/etc..

That must mean that all of those games you mentioned aren't original either. Again mind explaining to me how the Halo verse is crap when you have no knowledge of its EU. 



> I wasn't complaining about game mechanics, I was complaining about gameplay. Other games give explanations for that (your character can't swim, your character will short out in water, etc) whereas Halo is just "lulz waters booms!"



Games have to establish boundaries, yes the water system does kill but again meny people dont find that a problem like how they don't find pitfalls and spikes a problem in other games. 



> Again, Naruto gets praised a lot too. Means nothing. Twilight has won HOW many awards? Clearly Kishimoto and the glittering slut are doing something right, amirite?
> NO.
> Awards mean nothing, moving on.



Again Naruto has dropped in ratings and let me ask you, have you ever read the twilight books or do you know that people who have read them do appraise them, they are meant for a different segment of the population, my sister read twilight and licked it that must mean she didn't know what she was talking about, people do have opinions on the matter of their likes and dislikes.  

Just because you say something is bad that doesn't mean its bad. the Halo books, comics, and games which are favored by many and appraised by the critics are now bad since you say they are.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 11, 2011)

@Pikmin Guru

All your saying is that Halo is unoriginal, let me inform you on something, almost everything takes inspiration from something else. One Piece has pirates Unoriginal, FMA has Alchemists and people with God complexes unoriginal, every video game that has knights, Samurai, soldiers is unoriginal. you gave Demonbane as an example for halo being unoriginal even though it came out after Halo 

Then you go on to state complaints about the water system not making any sense even though Mario(which you have brought up several times) has things like pitfalls that make no sense but I don't see you complaining.   

And then you go on by saying that praise by the populace and critics means nothing, basically saying that your opinion is the only thing that matters, I don't particularly enjoy Tekken 5 but many of my friends enjoy it, does that mean that its a shitty video game now(mortal combat came before it also, that means its a shitty unoriginal game I guess)


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 11, 2011)

I think I saw a statement along the lines of FPSes needing no skill.

Well, I think I know somebody who constantly gets his ass reamed at Halo.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 11, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> Someone posted feats of Doomguy outrunning Mach 5 missiles or some such nonsense. I'd say he takes this handily.
> 
> MC lost an OBD battle to Zerglings earlier, I don't really think he's gonna take out a guy who lolstomps demons




Well Rockets in Q3A/Doom runs at probally mach 3++, if you see Q3A's defrag movies, You can easily outrun a rocket at full speed without problem


+ the Video in page 2 shows this


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 11, 2011)

DOOMGUY shoots random shot with bfg 9000, MC dies weather he gets hit or not


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 11, 2011)

Doomguy killed hell al by himself. MC dies.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 11, 2011)

duoranger said:


> Well Rockets in Q3A/Doom runs at probally mach 3++, if you see Q3A's defrag movies, You can easily outrun a rocket at full speed without problem
> 
> 
> + the Video in page 2 shows this



Either way Doom Guy shoots MC in the face with the BFG.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 12, 2011)

I first read this as "Master Chief vs. Doomsday" and I was like WTF


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 12, 2011)

^


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 12, 2011)

He could probably beat one of those Doomsday clones that even batman wasn't having trouble with.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 12, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Don't claim that something is a rip-of of something else when you dont even know if your statement is true.




So you're saying they took ALL of his character from one source? That they couldn't have POSSIBLY taken inspiration from anywhere else because they didn't directly say so? That seems unlikely.



EpicBroFist said:


> Actually Earth was never invaded by aliens, all of the battles took place in outer space and Earths space colonies, and Earth didn't win by itself, just to let you know.


 

Of course Earth didn't win by itself... they were outgunned and outnumbered. Obviously.  Since when is Earth EVER winning? 



EpicBroFist said:


> Comparing Samus's armor to MC's is kinda stupid, all you saying is if armor A is better than armor B than the character with armor A is a way better character and the characters game is better herp derp. Also if you would actually do your research you could figure out why the napalm grenade is used by the UNSC forces, hell just read the grenades description the additional book.




I wasn't comparing. I was just saying it's a HUGE design flaw that most decent series have gotten around. Fire is quite common in battle situations, you know. Kind of a huge weakness to be weak against heat on a battlefield... filled with heat.



EpicBroFist said:


> Naruto has progressively dropped in the ratings as its gotten worse so people have bin grasping the problem.




As if it was ever... you know... good.



EpicBroFist said:


> The Halo cannon isnt all centered around the rings and people take inspiration from many sources when creating their own video game/book/comic/etc..




That must mean that all of those games you mentioned aren't original either. Again mind explaining to me how the Halo verse is crap when you have no knowledge of its EU. 

I tried reading one of the books (forget the name. If you want I can go to the library tomorrow and find out for you) but it was boring. I was reading Foundation and Star Wars at the same time, it got pushed to the back and forgotten within the first 4 chapters.



EpicBroFist said:


> Games have to establish boundaries, yes the water system does kill but again meny people dont find that a problem like how they don't find pitfalls and spikes a problem in other games.




Because spikes/pitfalls are logical deaths. A huge drop=dead. Bunch of spikes=dead. Water=...WTF? They don't even drown, they just DIE.



EpicBroFist said:


> Again Naruto has dropped in ratings and let me ask you, have you ever read the twilight books or do you know that people who have read them do appraise them, they are meant for a different segment of the population, my sister read twilight and licked it that must mean she didn't know what she was talking about, people do have opinions on the matter of their likes and dislikes.
> 
> Just because you say something is bad that doesn't mean its bad. the Halo books, comics, and games which are favored by many and appraised by the critics are now bad since you say they are.



I tried to read Twilight (my policy is to give everything at least one try) but I couldn't make it through the first book. Terrible characters, rather infantile writing, and a complete disregard for the original myths. Not to mention annoying main characters.



EpicBroFist said:


> @Pikmin Guru
> 
> All your saying is that Halo is unoriginal, let me inform you on something, almost everything takes inspiration from something else. One Piece has pirates Unoriginal, FMA has Alchemists and people with God complexes unoriginal, every video game that has knights, Samurai, soldiers is unoriginal. you gave Demonbane as an example for halo being unoriginal even though it came out after Halo




Demonbane wasn't an example of Halo being unoriginal... it was an example of a sci fi universe that casually stomps them. Remember how I said it was crap tier because of stuff like that?

You'll notice they all at least try and alter it enough to claim to be different. Halo puts a guy in weak biker armor in space with guns to kill the Protoss invasion force who is trying to take over the Death Stars. 



EpicBroFist said:


> Then you go on to state complaints about the water system not making any sense even though Mario(which you have brought up several times) has things like pitfalls that make no sense but I don't see you complaining.




Why don't the pitfalls make sense? We can't even see the bottom, it would make sense that Mario dies in them in most games. Besides, Mario has magic, casual reality warping, and other broken powers that make the pitfalls look like cake lol



EpicBroFist said:


> And then you go on by saying that praise by the populace and critics means nothing, basically saying that your opinion is the only thing that matters, I don't particularly enjoy Tekken 5 but many of my friends enjoy it, does that mean that its a shitty video game now(mortal combat came before it also, that means its a shitty unoriginal game I guess)



Tekken and other side scrolling fighting games are also rather low on the list of games I like. Mortal Kombat was ruined for me by one of my friends being obsessed with it lol. You'll notice though, that although Tekken and MK have similar gamepley, Tekken has a unique cast and plot (if you can call them plots in those games lol) as well as it's own quirks. Halo just rips off stuff without even trying to alter it enough to be cool.

Besides, I like Super Smash Bros more than Tekken or MK. Or Street Fighter. OR King of Fighters. OR Marvel vs Capcom. Etc lol.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 12, 2011)

If the pitfalls are never ending it would make sense for mario to die when he falls in them.
Not that many characters could survive that.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 12, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If the pitfalls are never ending it would make sense for mario to die when he falls in them.
> Not that many characters could survive that.



We don't know if they're neverr ending. They might just be really deep  

Alternatively they could be magic. Bowser is an adept magician, and pitfalls are not complex really...

But this is off topic lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 12, 2011)

Well the mention of bottomless pits seems to be constant with mario games is all.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 12, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well the mention of bottomless pits seems to be constant with mario games is all.



Some of them make sense, and in Galaxy 1-2 they were replaced with Black Holes. Because... that's a huge improvement... yeah lol.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 12, 2011)

Bottomless pitholes > anyone subject to the laws of gravity.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 13, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> So you're saying they took ALL of his character from one source? That they couldn't have POSSIBLY taken inspiration from anywhere else because they didn't directly say so? That seems unlikely.



Unless stated otherwise all your doing is speculating on his character creation, they specifically stated where they got the idea for some of his character traits and created an original written character description through the writers and developers. Unless you bring in a statement from the writers/developers then all your doing is bringing in your own speculations on the origin of his character. 




> Of course Earth didn't win by itself... they were outgunned and outnumbered. Obviously.  Since when is Earth EVER winning?



Your statement about Earth being invaded is really stupid because all you did was show to me that you know jack shit about the plot of the video game series, which leads me to believe that you either never played the games or didn't pay attention to the plot, and you have the audacity to call the game unoriginal when you don't even know enough about the game to make such baseless claims.   




> I wasn't comparing. I was just saying it's a HUGE design flaw that most decent series have gotten around. Fire is quite common in battle situations, you know. Kind of a huge weakness to be weak against heat on a battlefield... filled with heat.



Design flaw?, if you take the time to read the weapon descriptions in the description books they specifically state why the UNSC uses them, and unless you didn't know already MC's suit isn't as good as Samus's hes not going to be  tanking anything close to what she can.  




> As if it was ever... you know... good.



Opinionated statement, I quite frankly enjoyed part 1 but part 2 turned to shit.   




> I tried reading one of the books (forget the name. If you want I can go to the library tomorrow and find out for you) but it was boring. I was reading Foundation and Star Wars at the same time, it got pushed to the back and forgotten within the first 4 chapters.



Ok you admit that you don't have any knowledge about the EU, so stop making claims about the whole series when you don't know nearly enough about it. Im happy that you tried reading one of the books but I didn't need all that info. 



> Because spikes/pitfalls are logical deaths. A huge drop=dead. Bunch of spikes=dead. Water=...WTF? They don't even drown, they just DIE.



You complain about the water not making any sense and not being explained when it's stated that water is utilized as a death barrier in some maps. I could ask you the same question about Mario's pitfalls, they are never explained and  as far as we know they could be less deep than you speculate, or why things like spikes or mushrooms could injure someone with Mario's or Luigi's durability.     



> I tried to read Twilight (my policy is to give everything at least one try) but I couldn't make it through the first book. Terrible characters, rather infantile writing, and a complete disregard for the original myths. Not to mention annoying main characters.



I'm not saying its good myself either but I have met many people that do enjoy it and they mainly are the opposite sex, the book could appiel more to females then males  




> Demonbane wasn't an example of Halo being unoriginal... it was an example of a sci fi universe that casually stomps them. Remember how I said it was crap tier because of stuff like that?



 dude seriously WTF, you bring up a game like Demonbane to show me that halo is "crap tier", I guess by your standards almost every game is "crap tier" then; because when you bring up a game that has bin argued to be the strongest, then no shit halo doesn't stand a chance. 

It's not "crap tier" because its also a lot stronger than many other verses, its mid-low high tier sci-fi verse, when you compare it to other fictions that aren't as powerful as Demonbane.    



> You'll notice they all at least try and alter it enough to claim to be different. Halo puts a guy in weak biker armor in space with guns to kill the Protoss invasion force who is trying to take over the Death Stars.



This baseless claim shows me that you again don't know what you are talking about and now you throw in a bias joke comment that doesn't acknowledge anything done by either Bungie/343. all it does is show a unintelligent statement that tries to bash the series. 




> Why don't the pitfalls make sense? We can't even see the bottom, it would make sense that Mario dies in them in most games. Besides, Mario has magic, casual reality warping, and other broken powers that make the pitfalls look like cake lol



You cant see the bottom because you can only see the amount they let you, for all we know the pit could end one foot below from where the game stops showing you the pit, but that would be speculation  



> Tekken and other side scrolling fighting games are also rather low on the list of games I like. Mortal Kombat was ruined for me by one of my friends being obsessed with it lol.



So you are turned away from games because other people like them and show their enthusiasm, makes no sense imo because even with an eccentric fan base a good game is still good. 



> Halo just rips off stuff without even trying to alter it enough to be cool.



Another baseless claim, if the game was a rip-off they would have bin sued for copy right infringement. what are they exactly ripping of, the series has a large EU that has many of its own unique qualities. Is it a rip off because they have weapons that can cause galactic life wipe, super soldiers, aliens, or intergalactic spaceflight? because let me tell you many movies, games, fictions have those similarities and each of their own bring in something new, if you claim that Halo is unoriginal because of that, then many series are to, and as stated above you don't even know enough about the series to make such claims.  



> Besides, I like Super Smash Bros more than Tekken or MK. Or Street Fighter. OR King of Fighters. OR Marvel vs Capcom. Etc lol.



Good to know you like the game, but the story line is thin and all it does is throw you into battle almost immediately with sparse explanation of the plot during story mode, while rehashing many used fighting game scenarios and quirks, but I don't see you complaining about the game and I bet I know why, its because you like the game anyway which leads you to have a bias. By the way its one of my favorite Nintendo games but you don't see me hating on it even though I pointed out those problems and also not worshiping it and putting it above other games.


----------



## Sengoku (Oct 13, 2011)

Someone should make a Quake vs. Unreal thread. 
Btw, Doom rapes.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 13, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> Someone should make a Quake vs. Unreal thread.
> Btw, Doom rapes.



Ranger Raeps UTverse using only The Mjolnir and the Amulet


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 13, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Unless stated otherwise all your doing is speculating on his character creation, they specifically stated where they got the idea for some of his character traits and created an original written character description through the writers and developers. Unless you bring in a statement from the writers/developers then all your doing is bringing in your own speculations on the origin of his character.



So suspicious similarities are to be ignored then? Really? What you seem to be saying is that, unless a creator directly states something about a character, it isn't true... Suuuuure... Have fun with that  I suppose there is NO CHANCE they drew inspiration from anywhere else except directly from where they say, obviously.

They based the character of MC off of the previously stated, sure. But that only influenced his CHARACTER, as in looks and "personality" (a typical FPS strategy, employed in Halo, is to not give the character a strong personality so that the play feels like the character. Doesn't usually work, but still, figured I'd mention it). His PAST (the part I was referencing with the Ender Wiggins comment) is something else, but also the same thing. Your past influences your current state of being, essentially. And I was just saying that his character (past included) is similar to Ender Wiggins.





EpicBroFist said:


> Your statement about Earth being invaded is really stupid because all you did was show to me that you know jack shit about the plot of the video game series, which leads me to believe that you either never played the games or didn't pay attention to the plot, and you have the audacity to call the game unoriginal when you don't even know enough about the game to make such baseless claims.


 
I was explaining the plot of Starship Troopers and how it works into Halo. Calm down lol.





EpicBroFist said:


> Design flaw?, if you take the time to read the weapon descriptions in the description books they specifically state why the UNSC uses them, and unless you didn't know already MC's suit isn't as good as Samus's hes not going to be  tanking anything close to what she can.



The weapon descriptions? What do WEAPON descriptions have to do with shielding from the armor? And yes I know MC's suit isn't as good as Samus'. That's kind of my point lol. The point is this: a group of people who originated on a planet 70% water have made suits that FAIL in water.





EpicBroFist said:


> Opinionated statement, I quite frankly enjoyed part 1 but part 2 turned to shit.


 
I liked Shino. Other than that it was kind of lame. Especially since Naruto, like Halo, rips off a lot of other series... But you knew that lol





EpicBroFist said:


> Ok you admit that you don't have any knowledge about the EU, so stop making claims about the whole series when you don't know nearly enough about it. Im happy that you tried reading one of the books but I didn't need all that info.



You know, I never mentioned the EU until you did  I was always talking about the video games, which are the primary source of canon.




EpicBroFist said:


> You complain about the water not making any sense and not being explained when it's stated that water is utilized as a death barrier in some maps. I could ask you the same question about Mario's pitfalls, they are never explained and  as far as we know they could be less deep than you speculate, or why things like spikes or mushrooms could injure someone with Mario's or Luigi's durability.


 
The mushrooms are poisonous. Durabilty=/=resistant to poison. Admittedly M and L are resistant to poison, but not all kinds. Mario's pitfalls are pretty easy to explain. They're holes. You fall in them and die. Game Over. Not hard lol. 

And there is a huge difference you know. Pitfalls would kill you normally, but water doesn't, not if you just walk into it. Unless you're saying they can't swim...




EpicBroFist said:


> I'm not saying its good myself either but I have met many people that do enjoy it and they mainly are the opposite sex, the book could appiel more to females then males



...
You know, I would love to sit here and point out that saying something is bad isn't an opinion if backed up by facts, and that's easy enough with Twilight. But that's off topic, and I hate Twilight. Considering Twilight to be good literature.... That's like comparing Naruto to the Illiad. Or Beowulf.





EpicBroFist said:


> dude seriously WTF, you bring up a game like Demonbane to show me that halo is "crap tier", I guess by your standards almost every game is "crap tier" then; because when you bring up a game that has bin argued to be the strongest, then no shit halo doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> It's not "crap tier" because its also a lot stronger than many other verses, its mid-low high tier sci-fi verse, when you compare it to other fictions that aren't as powerful as Demonbane.


 
Actually, Demonbane was just ONE series I listed. I also listed the Culture and a few others. But your reading comprehensions seems to be slipping further and further...

Mid low high? Lol. If you consider Halo HIGH tier, you are wanking way too hard. Admittedly it's above Pikmin and probably Star Wars thanks to the rings, but Star Trek and others can lolstomp it. (Star Trek by virtue of the Q and whatnot) It isn't very powerful, even among purely SF series.




EpicBroFist said:


> This baseless claim shows me that you again don't know what you are talking about and now you throw in a bias joke comment that doesn't acknowledge anything done by either Bungie/343. all it does is show a unintelligent statement that tries to bash the series.



Lol, sure.  Because all those similarities are so easily glossed over by your denial. You wish. I could spell out my little example though, if you wanted. You know, so you can understand it 





EpicBroFist said:


> You cant see the bottom because you can only see the amount they let you, for all we know the pit could end one foot below from where the game stops showing you the pit, but that would be speculation



So Mario is one foot high? He clearly falls off completely out of sight. There's often even a pause before the death sounds, which would indicate he wasn't dead for at least a second or two  Nice try though.

Besides, there is a difference between graphical limitations and unnecessary weakness.




EpicBroFist said:


> So you are turned away from games because other people like them and show their enthusiasm, makes no sense imo because even with an eccentric fan base a good game is still good.



No, I turned away from it because of insane wanking by a friend, a general dislike (not hate, just don't like it) of the gameplay style, and a dislike in general of fighting games. You notice I never did say it was a bad game. Just don't like myself.  




EpicBroFist said:


> Another baseless claim, if the game was a rip-off they would have bin sued for copy right infringement. what are they exactly ripping of, the series has a large EU that has many of its own unique qualities. Is it a rip off because they have weapons that can cause galactic life wipe, super soldiers, aliens, or intergalactic spaceflight? because let me tell you many movies, games, fictions have those similarities and each of their own bring in something new, if you claim that Halo is unoriginal because of that, then many series are to, and as stated above you don't even know enough about the series to make such claims.



Ah yes, reduce it down and whine. Good strategy. You'll notice how NONE of those were points I brought up  I happen to like super soldiers and aliens lol. And intergalactic spaceflight is teh bombz. Now, please try and actually debate against my POINTS, instead of pulling stuff out of your butt and whining about it 




EpicBroFist said:


> Good to know you like the game, but the story line is thin and all it does is throw you into battle almost immediately with sparse explanation of the plot during story mode, while rehashing many used fighting game scenarios and quirks, but I don't see you complaining about the game and I bet I know why, its because you like the game anyway which leads you to have a bias. By the way its one of my favorite Nintendo games but you don't see me hating on it even though I pointed out those problems and also not worshiping it and putting it above other games.



I actually almost never play the game anymore. I like it for the gameplay, characters, and music. It also has good graphics and cool enemies/scenery. However, I found some parts of it needlessly repetitive and most of the boss fights kind of boring. It's a good game, probably an 8 or 9 out of 10 for the points I mentioned, but the storyline was mediocre at best. It does get points for being less complicated/silly/stupid than most fighting games though.

And I'm certainly not worshipping it either lol. It's not worth that


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't care enough to read through the entirety of this tediously subjective argument, but Master Chief's armor has no weakness to water in either of the Halo games I've played or any of the novels I've read. In Halo 2 he willingly dives into the water to escape a Covenant bombardment, and it doesn't harm or hinder his suit in any way.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 13, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I don't care enough to read through the entirety of this tediously subjective argument, but Master Chief's armor has no weakness to water in either of the Halo games I've played or any of the novels I've read. In Halo 2 he willingly dives into the water to escape a Covenant bombardment, and it doesn't harm or hinder his suit in any way.



Yay! A decent argument!

This is mostly referring to Halo: Reach, in which you couldn't drive vehicles into water or walk into water past waist deep without dying or exploding. It's kind of ridiculous, that's all I'm saying. It wouldn't even really impact gameplay negatively. Yet... there it is.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 13, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> Yay! A decent argument!
> 
> This is mostly referring to Halo: Reach, in which you couldn't drive vehicles into water or walk into water past waist deep without dying or exploding. It's kind of ridiculous, that's all I'm saying. It wouldn't even really impact gameplay negatively. Yet... there it is.



I've never played it, so I can't speak in that regard. You can drive vehicles into water in Halo and Halo 2 just fine, though. Halo even lets you drive into the ocean, completing submerging Master Chief and the vehicle, without any consequences. The marines can breathe underwater as long as they want, though, so it's all just gameplay mechanics.

If you're looking for legitimate criticisms about the equipment used by the UNSC, you should go by cutscenes or novels.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 13, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> So suspicious similarities are to be ignored then? Really? What you seem to be saying is that, unless a creator directly states something about a character, it isn't true... Suuuuure... Have fun with that  I suppose there is NO CHANCE they drew inspiration from anywhere else except directly from where they say, obviously.
> 
> They based the character of MC off of the previously stated, sure. But that only influenced his CHARACTER, as in looks and "personality" (a typical FPS strategy, employed in Halo, is to not give the character a strong personality so that the play feels like the character. Doesn't usually work, but still, figured I'd mention it). His PAST (the part I was referencing with the Ender Wiggins comment) is something else, but also the same thing. Your past influences your current state of being, essentially. And I was just saying that his character (past included) is similar to Ender Wiggins.


 
Ok well tell me why would they say that they gained several characteristics from one source and not the other, if they state that some of MC's characteristics came from this character why not Ender Wiggins as well. I will admit that there are similarities with the characters, concerning their up bringing, but there are also differences in the story. All you seem to be doing is focusing on the some of the similarities and not even trying to acknowledge the differences, bad reading comprehension maybe lol.    




> I was explaining the plot of Starship Troopers and how it works into Halo. Calm down lol.



Or your claiming stupid shit because you don't know enough about the plot lol. Your making even less sense now because how does a plot where Earth does get invaded(Starship troopers) have a similarity with the Halo plot *on that point* when they don't get invaded. Way to go you just made yourself look like an even bigger moron lol .    




> The weapon descriptions? What do WEAPON descriptions have to do with shielding from the armor? And yes I know MC's suit isn't as good as Samus'. That's kind of my point lol. The point is this: a group of people who originated on a planet 70% water have made suits that FAIL in water.



As stated above his suit works fine in water, I even stated that you shouldn't complain about game mechanics, but you seem to have such a problem. 




> You know, I never mentioned the EU until you did  I was always talking about the video games, which are the primary source of canon.




Canon=Canon 



> The mushrooms are poisonous. Durabilty=/=resistant to poison. Admittedly M and L are resistant to poison, but not all kinds. Mario's pitfalls are pretty easy to explain. They're holes. You fall in them and die. Game Over. Not hard lol.
> 
> And there is a huge difference you know. Pitfalls would kill you normally, but water doesn't, not if you just walk into it. Unless you're saying they can't swim...



As stated dying from water is a game mechanic and through feats MC can survive it, I even said that its a death barrier used as a game mechanic but you reading comprehension is such shit that you cant grasp the idea or just completely ignore it. I can't seem to understand how some one like Mario or Luigie that could tank attacks from people like the Black Jewel or Bowser die from Falls.  




> Actually, Demonbane was just ONE series I listed. I also listed the Culture and a few others. But your reading comprehensions seems to be slipping further and further...
> 
> Mid low high? Lol. If you consider Halo HIGH tier, you are wanking way too hard. Admittedly it's above Pikmin and probably Star Wars thanks to the rings, but Star Trek and others can lolstomp it. (Star Trek by virtue of the Q and whatnot) It isn't very powerful, even among purely SF series.



For one thing you again claim shit without knowing the feats the Halo verse gets in the EU, but its fair to understand that since you have bin speculating about its powers from the start. Im not wanking and I said that its probably mid *to* low high tier, probably in the higher end of the mid section. You seem to not know much about Star wars either because Im pretty sure they are stronger than the Halo verse, but Im not surprised since your knowledge of these verses are shady at best. 




> So Mario is one foot high? He clearly falls off completely out of sight. There's often even a pause before the death sounds, which would indicate he wasn't dead for at least a second or two  Nice try though.
> 
> Besides, there is a difference between graphical limitations and unnecessary weakness.



Lol at how all you do is complain about the game mechanics using it as the backbone of your argument, the cut-scene proves your claim wrong so now you can just GTFO lol. 




> Ah yes, reduce it down and whine. Good strategy. You'll notice how NONE of those were points I brought up  I happen to like super soldiers and aliens lol. And intergalactic spaceflight is teh bombz. Now, please try and actually debate against my POINTS, instead of pulling stuff out of your butt and whining about it





Or how about you come up with an argument to what I said, You cant  refute what I said so you resort to the best thing you know by trying to get away with your shit argument by trying to insult me, stop being a troll. Why don't you accept that Halo is actually a good series enjoyed by many people instead of thinking that your opinion overrides the opinions of the many.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2011)

Lava is a death barrier in mario that happens to be on the bottom of the map


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 13, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Lava is a death barrier in mario that happens to be on the bottom of the map



The Doomguy can walk in Hot slag without problem!


----------

